
JavaScript can sleep - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/javascript/2016/12/19/es2017-sleep.html
======
k__
Is it necessary to mark the sleep function as async?

I had the impression every function that returns a promise could be "await"ed.

~~~
viebel
Give it a try. And you'll know...

You can use the babel online repl
[https://babeljs.io/repl/#?babili=false&evaluate=true&lineWra...](https://babeljs.io/repl/#?babili=false&evaluate=true&lineWrap=false&presets=es2017)

~~~
k__
Yes, I was right.

